# Eibacher Kanalratten auf Pfadfinderexkursion



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

Auf der Suche nach Neuland, bin ich schon einige Male sowohl auf der Karte, als auch im Gelände über einige nette Tourteile gestolpert, die ich schon immer gerne zu nem Ganzen zusammenfügen wollte.

Ich will die Tour am Samstag ausprobieren, kann aber noch nicht sagen wie die unbekannten Teile aussehen, ein paar Schmankerl sind auf jeden Fall dabei, soviel dürfte sicher sein. 

Es dürfte sich um knapp 90 km handeln .... und Trails bzw. Waldautobahnen / Wanderwege sich die Waage halten, aber wie gesagt, größere Teile sind bisher noch Unbefahren und von dem her, kann ich weder Auskunft über genaue Beschaffenheit, noch über die Dauer der Tour geben. 2-3 Pausen sollten aber eingerechnet werden  

Ganz grob, bewegen wir uns erst mal ab Nürnberg südlich, in grober Richtung Allersberg, dann über Pyrbaum wieder Nördlich über Schwarzenbruck, Moosbach nach Ungelstetten, Klamm, Brunner Berg, Tiergarten und zurück.

Wann: Samstag 30.10.04 09:00 Uhr
Wo: Bootparkplatz (Nürnberg Hafenstraße)

Wer mit will, bitte melden


----------



## blacksurf (25. Oktober 2004)

Klingt gut, nur Samstag muss ich mein Kram packen für den Lago.
Da wird mir das ganze dann zu hektisch  
Wünsche Euch allen eine tolle Tour!

Blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (25. Oktober 2004)

knapp 90km?? na die kannste ja locker mit dem eingänger runterspulen  

würd ja gern,bin aber worken und hau danach ab


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2004)

klingt interessant...ich werd mal mit meiner Regierung reden...

Details (Eingänger oder Schalter) können wir ja am Freitag "auskaddln"


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

halöchen ihr,

also die 90 km sind mir zu heftig. deshalb bleib ich zuause und mach meinen garten winterfest.

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (26. Oktober 2004)

noch was zu der Tour .... wir befinden uns fast immer in der Entfernung von ca. einer Fahrstunde von Nbg. . Wem´s unterwegs zu lang, zu doof oder sonst was wird, kann auch immer abbrechen und auf bekannten einfachen Routen heimkurbeln ..... also auch diejenigen die vor den 90 km erschrecken .... das ist nur das Maximum .... Varianten davon sind jederzeit möglich


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

so, nach einem kurzen fusseln unterm schreibtisch und zublinzeln, hat mein mann gesagt ich soll doch samstag radeln gehn ;-)

kurzum

*ICH BIN DABEI*

coffee


----------



## karstenenh (26. Oktober 2004)

Fahrt ihr denn bei jedem Wetter? Im Moment sieht es ja mal wieder mau aus. Ich würd zu gerne mitkommen, aber ich lasse mir morgen die Platte und die 13 Schrauben ausm Schlüsselbein schrauben und werd deshalb die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht mehr aktiv sein, bis die Narbe verheilt und die Fäden gezogen sind.  

Bis dahin viel Spaß euch
Karsten


----------



## Coffee (26. Oktober 2004)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr denn bei jedem Wetter? Im Moment sieht es ja mal wieder mau aus. Ich würd zu gerne mitkommen, aber ich lasse mir morgen die Platte und die 13 Schrauben ausm Schlüsselbein schrauben und werd deshalb die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht mehr aktiv sein, bis die Narbe verheilt und die Fäden gezogen sind.
> 
> Bis dahin viel Spaß euch
> Karsten




dann mal gute besserung ;-) und wir würden uns freuen wenn du dann wieder wenn du fit bist mal mitfährst.


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (27. Oktober 2004)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall (und bei jedem Wetter  mit - wenn ich denn den Bootsparkplatz an der Hafenstr finde. Eigentlich peinlich, denn ich wohne in Schweinau, also nicht weit weg vom Hafen -- kannst Du vielleicht noch einen Anhaltspunkt geben, die Hafenstr. ist doch recht lang.
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## TortureKing (27. Oktober 2004)

Dem kann man abhelfen 












bloody thanx to Falkplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (27. Oktober 2004)

vielen Dank - was fuer ein Service! Das ist also da, wo die Butterdampfer anlegen und die Angler mit ihren Ruten mit Haken dran quer ueber den Weg Schwung holen - alles klar, bis denne!


----------



## showman (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

weiß noch nicht obs klappt. Hab Bereitschaft und noch keinen gefunden dem ichs neidrücken könnt. Wenn sich spontan noch was auftut komm ich, wenn net dann net.

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (29. Oktober 2004)

hab immer noch den rotz im gesicht hängen. bekomm die erkältung nicht richtig weg   . - sorry null chance


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

Wir haben´s eh beim Pizzaplauder wegen zu nassen Wetter für uns Weicheier, auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben ...... ich hoffe Pino bekommts noch mit


----------



## TortureKing (30. Oktober 2004)

.... gerade donnert und blitzt es draussen ..... bin grad froh für uns nicht gefahren zu sein  

@ Pino .. lass uns doch so mal unter der Woche .... irgend ein Eibacher war ja auch noch dabei, der irgendwann mitmachen wollte ... los rotten wir uns zusammen


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2004)

heute früh dachte ich um kurz nacj acht kurz mal wehmütig daran. ABER JETZT bin ich auch froh   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (31. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,
am Sa. war ich um drei nach neun zusammen mit diversen Anglern an Ort und Stelle und hab schon ziemlich bedauert, keinerlei Handynummer von Euch zu haben, so dass man sich kurzfristig hätte abstimmen können. Naja, wie auch immer, so hatte ich mal wieder Gelegenheit, die Dichtigkeit meiner Regenklamotten zu testen und unter der Brücke beim Umziehen mit den städtischen Müllsammlern zu plaudern (1-Euro-Jobinhaber?) und beeindruckt zuzuschauen, wie das Wasser in Sturzbächen aus Rohren von der Straßenbrücke direkt in den Kanal pladdert - wann sieht man sowas schon?! Es wurde dann noch ein richtig schöner Tag (gemessen am Anfang), auch wenn ich eigentlich bloß wie üblich den neuen Kanal runter und den alten raufgefahren bin (Leerstettener Schleuse, Schwand, Sorg, Ludwigskanal). Und ehrlich, ohne die Verabredung hätte sich mein Rädchen an dem Tag ausgeruht  Um TortureKings Vorschlag aufzugreifen: Wie wär's denn mit 'ner kleinen Runde spontan unter der Woche? An dem besagten Treffpunkt komme ich eh ziemlich oft vorbei, sagen wir, Mittwoch um fünf? (Wenn's nicht gerade regnet ;-)
Gruß, Pino


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2004)

@ pino,

sorry das du umsonst da warst.tut mir leid ;-( magst du dich morgen der tour ab tennenlohe anschließen?

handynummer kannst du gerne per pm haben wenn du magst

coffee


----------



## Pino (31. Oktober 2004)

@ Coffee: Danke, aber für morgen habe ich schon was anderes geplant. Gruß, Pino


----------



## TortureKing (31. Oktober 2004)

Mittwoch ist Nightride an der Veste ..... um 18:00 Uhr an der Eibacher Schleuse ?
wegen dem neuen Termin, denke ich nächsten Samstag an, also merkt Euch den schon mal vor .... wir warten abertrotzdem noch aufs Wetter ....


----------



## Altitude (31. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch ist Nightride an der Veste ..... um 18:00 Uhr an der Eibacher Schleuse ?



Genau! - Coffee komst Du auch???



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wegen dem neuen Termin, denke ich nächsten Samstag an, also merkt Euch den schon mal vor


Da sind der Bateman und ich "unter Tage"



			
				TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... wir warten abertrotzdem noch aufs Wetter ....



wir werden knapp über 20° und 80% Luftfeuchtigkeit haben


----------



## TortureKing (31. Oktober 2004)

Viel Spaß Jungs .... fahrt Ihr mit oder geht ihr nur zum Gucken hin ?


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2004)

nein mittwoch kann ich nciht.

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (1. November 2004)

NEUER Versuch !!!!!!!

Samstag 6.11.04 9:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt und so weiter wie gehabt

UND .... es zählt natürlich zu Eurem komischen Winterpokal dazu  

Also, wird´s was ? ?


----------



## FimaFeng (2. November 2004)

Ich denk Samstag kann ich auch dabei sein. 

Hab dann zwar wieder 20-30 km Hin- und Rückweg, aber was solls


----------



## mox (2. November 2004)

Joa ich komm auch mit,
"FimaFeng" und ich haben dann 15km Hin- und 15km Rückweg, aber das sollte schon gehen.

Was ist mit 2-3 Pausen gemeint?
nur kurze Zwischenstopps oder auch Zeit um wo einzukehren und was kleines zu essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (2. November 2004)

Tk`s Pausen beschränken sich darauf einen Riegel auszupacken weil er das beim fahren selbst nicht auf die Reihe kriegt. Zum essen wird dann wieder weitergefahren    Weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin. Die 90 Km schrecken mich dann doch a bissl so mit dem Habpanzer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (2. November 2004)

so isses 90 Kilometer sind zuviel für ne Eisdielenbikerin  
Wäre dabei bei ca. 40-50 Kilometern mit schönen Singletrails

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (2. November 2004)

90 km ist nur das maximal fahrbare und auch nur großzügig geschätzt  ... wie gesagt, es kann jederzeit innerhalb einer Stunde nach Hause gefahren werden, wenns zuviel wird, also möglich Alternativen wären ca. 50 km, und ab da dann fast beliebig (wer evtl. abkürzen will Karte mitbringen, oder mich um Kopie anbetteln) ..... aber grundsätzlich kann ich über die Strecke nicht viel sagen ausser das die bekannten Sachen erste Sahne sind und Teile auch normale Waldwege sind 

UND ... Schweinerspausen werden natürlich gemacht .... oder habt Ihr mich schon mal auf ner Tour erlebt wo ich keine Gniedla gegessen habe .... und den Showman muss ich mal eine geben ... stellt mich da immer als Hetzer dar .... Hundsgrübbl


----------



## traileruli (4. November 2004)

Hallooooo, was geht jetzt da am Samstag? Wer kommt, wer nett, wer macht an auf madla?
Gruß Uli


----------



## FimaFeng (4. November 2004)

Hier wieder das Wetter für Samstag:

WETTER   

Höchsttemperatur   7 °C 
Tiefsttemperatur   1 °C 

WIND   
Geschwindigkeit   20 km/h 
Windrichtung   W 

SONNE   
Sonnenscheindauer  1 h 30 min   
Sonnenaufgang  07:12   
Sonnenuntergang  16:45   

NIEDERSCHLAG    
Menge  1 - 3 l/qm   
Risiko  70 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  83 %   


Also es wird höchstwahrscheinlich regenen, aber ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie viel 1-3 l /m² sind :|

Also ich werde am Samstag Morgen mal kucken, wie das ausschaut, wenns nich schüttet wie wild bin ich dabei


----------



## TortureKing (5. November 2004)

hmm ... Wetterprognosen sind eher schlecht ... würde vorschlagen wir starten trotzdem und machen es dann morgen davon abhängig wie weit bzw. welche Streckenteile wir fahren ..... aber alleine fahr ich nur ungerne


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2004)

ich kann morgen nicht. muss einen bürotag einlegen.

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (5. November 2004)

Schade


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. November 2004)

ok, ich komm auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. November 2004)

Naja,

wenns net grad Backsteine pisst komm ich auch.

Gruß Showman


----------



## nutallabrot (5. November 2004)

ich kann schon wieder nicht, bin schon wieder nicht da


----------



## mox (5. November 2004)

ich muss jetzt leider doch absagen, so gerne ich auch wollte,
aber da ich noch ein Referat vorzubereiten habe,
nehme ich mir lieber viel Zeit dafür und lasse das Fahren mal ausfallen!

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,
> 
> wenns net grad Backsteine pisst komm ich auch.
> 
> Gruß Showman



... zur not einfach den nächsten schweinebraten ansteuern und in der gaststube aufwärmen


----------



## showman (5. November 2004)

@ subbnkaschber,

du weißt ja das wir beide Morgen mindestens 6.5 Std biken müssen damit wir mal in die Nähe der Pizzafresser kommen. Hoffentlich haben die Morgen alle keine Zeit  


> aber da ich noch ein Referat vorzubereiten habe,


 Och komm, das kannst doch auch noch am Sonntag machen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ subbnkaschber,
> 
> du weißt ja das wir beide Morgen mindestens 6.5 Std biken müssen damit wir mal in die Nähe der Pizzafresser kommen.
> Gruß Showman


genau keine gnade   
das schaffen wir doch loggaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. November 2004)

Bin mal gespannt was der Beelze in Düsseldorf geschafft hat. Weißt du ungefähr wos hingehen soll Morgen? 10 Uhr Bootparkplatz oder?

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (5. November 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> NEUER Versuch !!!!!!!
> 
> Samstag 6.11.04 9:30 Uhr
> Treffpunkt und so weiter wie gehabt
> ...



@showman
Daten siehe oben   Bootparkplatz ist richtig
Die Runde kenn ich auch nicht   wird bestimmt ne Überraschung


----------



## TortureKing (5. November 2004)

ich kenn die Runde auch nicht .... bin ja mal gespannt wos hin geht


----------



## blacksurf (5. November 2004)

also wenns net regnet - fahr ich mit aber mit dem ssp!
Blacksurf


----------



## FimaFeng (6. November 2004)

Bei mir hats grad unschön das nieseln angefangen. Ist mir also zu unsicher, v.a. weil Montag wieder Schule ist... bin also nicht dabei


----------



## Coffee (6. November 2004)

guten morgen,

ich beschränke mcih ja gerade auch auf büroarbeit. udn wenn ich so raus gucke, bin ich sogar bissle froh drum   

trotzdem euch allen viel viel spaß


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (6. November 2004)

so jungs schee wars mit Euch, bis ich leider vor lauter Freude in den Bach hupfen musste   

Naja immerhin ein paar Pünktchen fürs Team gesammelt, eine Waschmaschine mit Bikeklamotten erwirtschaftet und der Lenker muss dran glauben: der wird jetzt gekürzt!

Und wenn ihr glaubt ihr habt mich jetzt los,
dann irrt IHR, jetzt fange ich erst richtig an zu üben  
Blacksurf


----------



## showman (6. November 2004)

Mahlzeit,

jou war ne tolle Runde. 60 Km. Sind nicht mehr nach Ungelstätten gefahren weil die zwei restlichen Pussies   nach Hause mußten. Haben noch die Schwarzachschlucht, Wernloch und den Glasersberg mitgenommen. Zwischendurch hat TK dann noch mit einem Stunt für Aufheiterung gesorgt. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle. Rechtzeitig beim Auto hat`s dann zu pissen begonnen. Und vielen Dank an Blacksurf für den Stunt des Tages. Einen Barcrashwaterfall    Beim nächsten mal bitte wiederholen weil ich habs net gseng     Ach ja , ein Bild gibts auch noch. Leider war die Kamera zu schnell   Und das war die Route.

Gruß Showman


----------



## subbnkaschber (6. November 2004)

jo geil wars   
durch eine geschlossene Teamleistung    katapultierten sich die 5 Weggla gigantomanisch nach oben


----------



## showman (6. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> jo geil wars
> durch eine geschlossene Teamleistung    katapultierten sich die 5 Weggla gigantomanisch nach oben


Ja ich hoff mal das Beelze bald aus Ddorf kommt und uns ein bisschen unterstützt damit wirs den Pizzafressern mal ordentlich zeigen können   Hatte kurzzeitig Platz 1 inne aber dubbel hat heut voll zugeschlagen. Hätten doch noch nach Ungelstätten fahren sollen. Hab mir ernsthaft überlegt Katja noch ihren Helm zu bringen aber dann hats zu pissen begonnen und ich hatte das Auto ja schon in Sichtweite.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subbnkaschber (6. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir ernsthaft überlegt Katja noch ihren Helm zu bringen aber dann hats zu pissen begonnen und ich hatte das Auto ja schon in Sichtweite.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Ob Katja es schon gemerkt hat das ihr was fehlt


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2004)

subbnkaschber schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Katja es schon gemerkt hat das ihr was fehlt



hab noch einen zweiten Helm
also keine Hektik!

Blacksurf


----------



## subbnkaschber (10. November 2004)

endgeilen nightride mit tk   heute absolviert   
viel schlamm und dreck .... einfach schön, ich bau mir jetzt schutzbleche dran


----------

